# Welche Angelkarte für Ostsee??



## analoge2002 (22. September 2009)

Wir werden am Wochenende nach Warnemünde zum Angeln fahren, aber welchen Schein/Karte benötigen wir hierfür. Wir sind aus Bayern und haben alle den hier üblichen staatlichen Fischereischein. Einen Tag fahren wir selber mit dem Boot raus und die anderen Tage mit dem Kutter. Müssen wir uns jetzt noch eine Karte für die Ostsee besorgen? Falls ja welche und was kostet diese und wo bekommt man solche Karten???

Wären über jede Hilfe dankbar!

Grüße


----------



## flexxxone (22. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Angelkarte für Ostsee??*

Bevor sich wieder jemand aufregt, dass diese Frage schon 1000000000000000000000 mal gestellt wurde 

klick hier

ich hatte das kürzlich schonmal gefragt.

Du brauchst definitiv eine Erlaubnis, gibt's in den Angelläden oder bei Fischern.

Gruß
flexxx


----------



## beschu (22. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Angelkarte für Ostsee??*

wenn ihr nach rostock fahrt,kommt ihr ja bestimmt die A19 hoch.Dann könnt ihr zb Richtung Überseehafen weiterfahren.Dort bekommt ihr an der HEM-Tankstelle unter anderem auch die Ostseekarte(aber euren GÜLTIGEN Fischereischein nicht vergessen!)Ich würde die Wochenkarte für 10euro nehmen.Oder ihr fahrt ins Fischkombinat Marien-Ehe.Dort an der Tanke bekommt ihr auch alle Karten.An diesen beiden Tanken zu jeder Tages-und Nachtzeit.Ansonsten in jedem(?)Angelladen in Rostock zb in Warnemünde am Alten Strom auf der Mittelmole.Ich wünsch euch viel Spass(vergesst die Herings-und Makrelenvorfächer nicht;am Besten Beraten lassen)gruss beschu#h


----------



## analoge2002 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Angelkarte für Ostsee??*

Dankeschön für die schnellen Antworten!
Hast du vielleicht noch einen Tipp für uns, weil wir zum ersten Mal selbst mit dem Boot rausfahren. Ich meine bezüglich Köder und wie wir uns verhalten müssen und wo wir hinfahren sollen???


----------



## beschu (23. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Angelkarte für Ostsee??*



analoge2002 schrieb:


> Dankeschön für die schnellen Antworten!
> Hast du vielleicht noch einen Tipp für uns, weil wir zum ersten Mal selbst mit dem Boot rausfahren. Ich meine bezüglich Köder und wie wir uns verhalten müssen und wo wir hinfahren sollen???


so richtig weiterhelfen kann ich dir nicht,ich weiss ja nicht wohin wettermässig die Fahrt geht#c.Wenn ihr nach Westen fahrt,Herings-oder Makrelenvorfach,Naturköder(?),Pilker am System mit einem Beifänger(japanrot)....das ist überall dasselbe.versuchts einfach.viel spass gruss beschu#h


----------



## analoge2002 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Angelkarte für Ostsee??*

Danke wir werden unser Glück dann einfach mal versuchen und hoffentlich den einen oder anderern erwischen.

Grüße


----------

